

Munich Switching to Windows from Linux - lmedinas
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Munich-Switching-to-Windows-from-Linux-Is-Proof-that-Microsoft-Is-Still-an-Evil-Company-455510.shtml

======
gregmorton
Maybe.

